# What is your favorite "normal" cheese?



## Kopachris

Out of the choices above, which is your favorite? Mine is mozzarella--it's just so versatile!

(Made multiple-choice for marbled cheeses such as Colby-Jack.)


----------



## Aramis

Normal cheese has no name, it's just cheese. When it's called any other way then it's not normal. Such cheese is mad, bad and dangerous to know.


----------



## Weston

My favorite cheese is progressive rock, but you mean normal cheese. Okay my favorite is Provolone. I get frustrated when I go to a deli and ask for "proh-vuh-loh-nee". I get a quizzical look and, "Proh-vuh-loan?" Then I give a big sigh and say, "No, proh-vuh-loh-nee." It's kind of a ritual. 

But since that's not on the list either I chose cheddar.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Cheddar and mozzarella are the best. Cheddar isn't really supposed to be used in Italian dishes, but there's no need to be a purist--use mostly mozzarella for your pizza or pasta, with a sprinkling of cheddar on top.

I also like Danish blue cheese and its variants, which contain the mould _Penicillium roqueforti_. They taste great on crackers, or melted on top of a hamburger.

Some of the milder British cheeses now come spiced up with various hot peppers, and they're good.

Cazu marzu (a Sardinian cheese which contains live maggots) is probably best avoided:

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casu_marzu*

Kraft's so-called cheeses, Velveeta and Cheez Whiz, are an emulsified travesty of the real thing.


----------



## sospiro

None of my favourite 'every day' cheeses like Wensleydale & Caerphilly are on the list. And I eat loads of English (Cornish) Brie.

But for authentic cheese on toast you can't beat cheddar so I'll vote for that.


----------



## Kopachris

Weston said:


> My favorite cheese is progressive rock, but you mean normal cheese. Okay my favorite is Provolone. I get frustrated when I go to a deli and ask for "proh-vuh-loh-nee". I get a quizzical look and, "Proh-vuh-loan?" Then I give a big sigh and say, "No, proh-vuh-loh-nee." It's kind of a ritual.
> 
> But since that's not on the list either I chose cheddar.


I knew I was forgetting one!  I left Brie and blue cheese off the list on purpose, though. They were both kind of borderline because most people are familiar with them, but I consider them "gateway cheeses" (as in, gateway to more exotic cheeses) rather than "everyday cheeses."


----------



## bassClef

When I lived in the UK I took Cheddar for granted. Having been parted from its easy availability for over 5 years now, I take every opportunity to bring as much of it as I can from home to Prague. Cheese here seems so bland in comparison (other than the pickled 'beer' cheese you get in pubs its all pretty tasteless).


----------



## Couchie

Why Swiss, of course.


----------



## norman bates

my favorites are the soft ones: gorgonzola, stracchino, taleggio, caprice de dieu, camoscio d'oro, tete de moine, mozzarella di bufala, fontina, camembert. I have to say that aside Mozzarella, Parmigiano, Mascarpone and Ricotta i don't know the others listed above.

if i have to choose just one: gorgonzola


----------



## mamascarlatti

This a very US-centric poll. I've never come across Jack, Monterey or Cheez-whiz/Velveeta/America (the latter sound unspeakable but I'm guessing they are a processed cheese like "La Vache qui rit"), so they are emphatically not everyday for me. My favourite everyday cheeses are Comtè and Gruyère, and like Annie I love delicious crumbly Wensleydale & Caerphilly.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Don't you get Camembert and Brie in the US?

I would definitely vote for these and, of all the soft cheeses available that I have tasted, *Epoisses *is without peer.


----------



## mamascarlatti

Fsharpmajor said:


> Cazu marzu (a Sardinian cheese which contains live maggots) is probably best avoided:
> 
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casu_marzu*


That is impressively disgusting. I thought the French had a monopoly on stinky cheeses (I have to keep mine in airtight containers in the fridge or the family complains bitterly) but that is revolting.


----------



## norman bates

Fsharpmajor said:


> Cazu marzu (a Sardinian cheese which contains live maggots) is probably best avoided:
> 
> *http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Casu_marzu*


i'm from italy, and i can tell you that there are too many fake legends on it (worms that jump in the eye and absurd stories like this). And it's really, really good. Oh, and i've never tasted Cheddar, simply in here it doesn't exist.


----------



## norman bates

mamascarlatti said:


> That is impressively disgusting. I thought the French had a monopoly on stinky cheeses (I have to keep mine in airtight containers in the fridge or the family complains bitterly) but that is revolting.


it's revolting only if you don't know it, believe me


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

LOL @ American Cheese. It shouldn't exist.


----------



## bassClef

Cheddar can be bland or it can be wonderful - the crumbly mature variety is the epitomy of tastiness, very little can compare.


----------



## Couchie

norman bates said:


> my favorites are the soft ones: gorgonzola, stracchino, taleggio, caprice de dieu, camoscio d'oro, tete de moine, mozzarella di bufala, fontina, camembert. I have to say that aside Mozzarella, Parmigiano, Mascarpone and Ricotta i don't know the others listed above.
> 
> if i have to choose just one: gorgonzola


If this is "normal" cheese to you, I'd hate to see the _abnormal_ cheese you consume.


----------



## bassClef

I have to give a shout to an excellent Lancashire too though - this is delish:

http://www.britishfinefoods.com/top10/lancashire-bomb


----------



## Philip

any cheese from canada is excellent


----------



## norman bates

Couchie said:


> If this is "normal" cheese to you, I'd hate to see the _abnormal_ cheese you consume.


gorgonzola is not only normal, but is one of the best and well known italian cheeeses.


----------



## Kopachris

mamascarlatti said:


> This a very US-centric poll. I've never come across Jack, Monterey or Cheez-whiz/Velveeta/America (the latter sound unspeakable but I'm guessing they are a processed cheese like "La Vache qui rit"), so they are emphatically not everyday for me. My favourite everyday cheeses are Comtè and Gruyère, and like Annie I love delicious crumbly Wensleydale & Caerphilly.


Okay, yeah... I guess the nature of this poll comes from my own upbringing. I am sorry about not considering the fact that other countries' "normal" cheeses might be different. 



Jeremy Marchant said:


> Don't you get Camembert and Brie in the US?
> 
> I would definitely vote for these and, of all the soft cheeses available that I have tasted, *Epoisses *is without peer.


Yes, we have Camembert and Brie (and I love both of them), but they're certainly not everyday cheeses for most Americans.


----------



## Ukko

The difference between cheddar and Colby seems to me to be in the process rather than in the result.

Many of the new cheese artisans (dairy farmers who can't make it on from-the-farm milk prices) in Vermont make soft cheeses. They don't have the wherewithal to properly age cheddar/Colby cheese. Amongst the cheddar producers the Cabot dairy cooperative is consistently reliable. Going by my sampling, neither Crowley nor Plymouth/Coolidge have adequate quality control, and Grafton adheres to some taste concept I don't understand.

A correspondent/friend has sent me some outstanding cheddar from Iowa; worth investigation by connoisseurs.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Cheese is one of the UK's culinary strengths and I like them all apart from mild Cheddar which I find a tad bland. I especially like Hereford Hop (yes, coated with hops) and Cornish Yarg (wrapped in pressed nettles!) but our local supermarket sell them very rarely. Favourites from elsewhere include Jarlsberg, Gruyere and Camembert.


----------



## graaf

norman bates said:


> i'm from italy, and i can tell you that there are too many fake legends on it (worms that jump in the eye and absurd stories like this). And it's really, really good. Oh, and i've never tasted Cheddar, simply in here it doesn't exist.


Let's put jumping aside, does it contain larvae or not? I mean, is it true that it has larvae, or is it another legend?


----------



## Kopachris

graaf said:


> Let's put jumping aside, does it contain larvae or not? I mean, is it true that it has larvae, or is it another legend?


Yes. It contains cheese-fly larvae, which are, in fact, capable of jumping short distances. Horror stories of larvae jumping into eyes are probably exaggerated, but the larvae are capable of jumping. Some people will remove the larvae before eating (probably a good idea, considering they can survive the human digestive system and possibly burrow through the intestinal wall), but a lot of people eat the cheese without removing the larvae.


----------



## norman bates

Kopachris said:


> (probably a good idea, considering* they can survive the human digestive system and possibly burrow through the intestinal wall)*


i've eaten it hundreds of times and i've never had the minimum problem, nor i have ever listened of someone having problems of this kind. No one survive :lol: This one goes with the above invented internet stories. 
Said that, i think that casu marzu IS a good answer to Couchie about the abnormal ones :lol: 
Gorgonzola is not, is just as famous and easy to find as the parmigiano or the mozzarella in italy. And by the way, the mozzarella di bufala is incredibly better than the mozzarella made with milk's cow (i don't know which one you know).


----------



## Weston

I could have lived my entire life in blissful ignorance of people eating spoiled food.

I have a taste for far less grotesque unusual cheeses. Mobrier has a fine subtle flavor that I love on unsalted crackers with Scotch whiskey neat. For a while I fell for the story that it has a layer of soot in the middle, but now I discover it is artificial.

I'm really not supposed to eat cheese though.


----------



## Almaviva

norman bates said:


> i've eaten it hundreds of times and i've never had the minimum problem, nor i have ever listened of someone having problems of this kind. No one survive :lol: This one goes with the above invented internet stories.
> Said that, i think that casu marzu IS a good answer to Couchie about the abnormal ones :lol:
> Gorgonzola is not, is just as famous and easy to find as the parmigiano or the mozzarella in italy. And by the way, the mozzarella di bufala is incredibly better than the mozzarella made with milk's cow (i don't know which one you know).


Here in the United States we find both mozzarella di bufala and cow's milk mozzarella. Of course the former is much better.
Gorgonzola, Provolone, and Parmigiano are easily found everywhere. Pecorino Romano is becoming easy to find as well. When I say "easy to find" I'm talking regular supermarket. In gourmet stores (of which my small town has at least four) we can find a wide variety of Italian cheese (e.g. Taleggio) and equally diverse supply of French, Spanish, Dutch, and English cheese, and even some Portuguese ones. Also we do have a thriving industry of domestic cheese, both at the local level (in our farmer's market) and in states like Vermont that makes cheese as good as the European ones.

Now, for this poll, I've voted mozzarella, but I don't really eat "regular" cheese. Like some of you may know from "the last thing you ate" thread, I love cheese and every week I eat a selection of 4 or 5 domestic and imported gourmet cheese.

@Jeremyh: Époisse is also a favorite of mine.


----------



## violadude

My favorite cheese is havarti, I thought it was pretty normal, but its not on the list so I guess not


----------



## Lukecash12

sospiro said:


> None of my favourite 'every day' cheeses like Wensleydale & Caerphilly are on the list. And I eat loads of English (Cornish) Brie.
> 
> But for authentic cheese on toast you can't beat cheddar so I'll vote for that.


Just this last Christmas, I made a Brie puff pastry with almonds and honey in it, and I made cheesecake using Bleu cheese and lemon. I ought to take some pictures this next Christmas when I go cheese wild again.

By the way, I second norman on the awesomeness of fontina.


----------



## karenpat

I love melting, stringy, chewy mozarella. MMMmmm


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Fsharpmajor said:


> Cheddar and mozzarella are the best. Cheddar isn't really supposed to be used in Italian dishes, but there's no need to be a purist--use mostly mozzarella for your pizza or pasta, with a sprinkling of cheddar on top.


When Domino's Pizza was first spreading out across the USA, they used a combination of Mozzarella & Brick.

By the way, it's my personal opinion that the "new-and-improved" Domino's Pizza is quite fell. The whole initiative sort of reminded me of the "new Coke" disaster... but I guess there are people out there who like the new (stuff).

I can eat just about any of the cheeses mentioned, in context. Even Cheez Whiz is a staple ingredient in the South Philadelphia version of the Philly Cheesesteak. Go to a stand a little south of the Italian market (my favorite is Geno's) and just say "Whiz wit'" and you'll be doing it like a native.


----------



## TrazomGangflow

I like Fontina I hate chedder. Enough said


----------



## CountessAdele

Kopachris said:


> Yes. It contains cheese-fly larvae, which are, in fact, capable of jumping short distances. Horror stories of larvae jumping into eyes are probably exaggerated, but the larvae are capable of jumping. Some people will remove the larvae before eating (probably a good idea, considering they can survive the human digestive system and possibly burrow through the intestinal wall), but a lot of people eat the cheese without removing the larvae.


 I had no idea this cheese existed. And the horror stories are about the little things jumping, not about them just being there?


----------



## Ukko

CountessAdele said:


> I had no idea this cheese existed. And the horror stories are about the little things jumping, not about them just being there?


It's news to me too. Even our primate cousins know that ingesting live larvae is not a good idea; they bite them first.


----------



## norman bates

Hilltroll72 said:


> It's news to me too. Even our primate cousins know that ingesting live larvae is not a good idea; they bite them first.


I don't think that any larvae actually survives to gastric juices. And by the way, we're talking of larvae that eat cheese, not dead bodies :lol:


----------



## Ukko

Bad thinking all around, _norman_. Some larvae can survive, even if you aren't taking an acid blocker, and it doesn't matter much what they _prefer_ to eat.

A vulture's gastric juices probably zaps them buggers, but we humans don't produce that high-powered stuff.


----------



## norman bates

Hilltroll72 said:


> Bad thinking all around, _norman_. Some larvae can survive, even if you aren't taking an acid blocker, and it doesn't matter much what they _prefer_ to eat.
> 
> A vulture's gastric juices probably zaps them buggers, but we humans don't produce that high-powered stuff.


i can understand all the disgusted reactions (i have similar ones for a lot of exotic strange foods that other people eat without any problem) but i believe more to experience than theory based on nothing, and again i have eaten it all my life without any problem. And i don't know anybody who has EVER had problems with it. 
By the way, with a band on the eyes i think that it's impossible to be aware of the larvae and i don't that anyone would have a problem with the taste, it's just a creamy spicy cheese.


----------



## Fsharpmajor

Here's an interesting one: Mite cheese.

*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milbenkäse*


----------



## CountessAdele

norman bates said:


> i can understand all the disgusted reactions (i have similar ones for a lot of exotic strange foods that other people eat without any problem) but i believe more to experience than theory based on nothing, and again i have eaten it all my life without any problem. And i don't know anybody who has EVER had problems with it.
> By the way, with a band on the eyes i think that it's impossible to be aware of the larvae and i don't that anyone would have a problem with the taste, it's just a creamy spicy cheese.


I'm sorry, your right Norman. I'm judging before even giving it a chance. Lots of people the world over use insects in their local cuisine, and it can even be good for you. Um I still think I'll pass on testing this one out though.


----------



## Ukko

I wish you a long life, _norman_ with no bugs where they ain't supposed to be.


----------



## norman bates

Hilltroll72 said:


> I wish you a long life, _norman_ with no bugs where they ain't supposed to be.


:lol:

anyway


----------



## kv466

My favorite 'normal' cheese is the same as my favorite 'exotic' cheese and all around. 

Parmesano Reggiano


----------



## Klavierspieler

PARMESAN!!! 


and Swiss.


----------



## clavichorder

Cheese is gross. Except for dry and crumbly goat cheese in small doses.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Your choices are limited to people who don't know "real" cheese...(let me tell you), you have much more interesting cheeses than that...Where are the camembert, the brie, the roquefort? Are you American?

By the way, British cheddar is great, canadian cheddar is bad...My mother used to prepare The big British cheddar cheddar "wheel" with whiskey or cognac...

Martin


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Parmesan for me ...................


----------



## Klassik

How are we defining "normal" here? I feel that is subjective. Given that, I'm going with toe cheese. 



Huilunsoittaja said:


> LOL @ American Cheese. It shouldn't exist.


American cheese is cheesy.


----------



## Sloe

None of these cheeses are normal.
Normal cheeses are:
Gouda
Edamer
Household cheese
Priest cheese
Mansion cheese


----------



## Klassik

Sloe said:


> Priest cheese


Sounds like a good name for a metal band. 

Anyway, does John Cleese count as a normal cheese? As he says in this video, Cheese will do. It seems that his family's name was Cheese, but his father changed it. So, yes, I'm going with John Cheese..err..Cleese.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

I agree with Sloe - only some of these cheeses are 'normal' in the UK, and some of them aren't real cheeses.

It depends where you live.

Cheddar, Mozzarella, Parmesan, Ricotta, Mascarpone and cream cheese I recognise.

'Swiss' and 'Romano' do not exist where I live. There are quite a variety of (quite different) Swiss cheeses. Pecorino Romano, an Italian hard cheese, is I gather quite different from the product called 'Romano' in the US. 

Jack, Colby and Monterey I assume are American cheeses.

Ricotta/Mascarpone/Cream cheese/Neufchâtel - I can't imagine why these are grouped together as if they were the same thing.

Cheez-whiz/Velveeta/American - not cheese! 


Ah, viva cultural difference! :tiphat:


----------



## Dr Johnson

Taleggio. .


----------



## ldiat

i checked all the cheeses...and i like all the mentioned ones and ones not mentioned OBTW may b not the ones with the critters through it


----------



## laurie

"Normal" cheese?  As vs. _abnormal_ cheese? As in my husband saying "Look, honey ~ I found this cheese in the back of the fridge behind the beer .... does that green fuzzy stuff look _abnormal_ to you?" :lol:


----------



## Klassik

laurie said:


> "Normal" cheese?  As vs. _abnormal_ cheese? As in my husband saying "Look, honey ~ I found this cheese in the back of the fridge behind the beer .... does that green fuzzy stuff look _abnormal_ to you?" :lol:


What about the cottage cheese that grows in one's unwashed belly button? It may not be gouda tasting cheese, but it is normal and natural.


----------



## ldiat

laurie said:


> "Normal" cheese? :confued: As vs. _abnormal_ cheese? As in my husband saying "Look, honey ~ I found this cheese in the back of the fridge behind the beer .... does that green fuzzy stuff look _abnormal_ to you?" :lol:


well if you do not feel good the "green fuzzy stuff" could help as medicine ......well, penicillins a mold! no?


----------



## hpowders

Extra low fat cheddar. Not as rich in texture as I'd like, but I know my arteries will reward me in the long run.


----------



## Klassik

hpowders said:


> Extra low fat cheddar. Not as rich in texture as I'd like, but I know my arteries will reward me in the long run.


You're sharp. Extra sharp.


----------



## hpowders

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Parmesan for me ...................


Smells like vomit.


----------



## KenOC

Who was it that said, "France: A country where people's feet smell like bad cheese"?


----------



## KenOC

TurnaboutVox said:


> 'Swiss' and 'Romano' do not exist where I live.


We often buy Emmental cheese, which I think is the same as what's called "Swiss" in my country. Really great included as chunks in deli sandwiches served in hard-crust rolls. Oddly, the cheese is graded down if the holes are large, even though it tastes better, because it doesn't slice so nicely. Go figure!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

KenOC said:


> Who was it that said, "France: A country where people's feet smell like bad cheese"?


Wagner ?


----------



## Klassik

KenOC said:


> Who was it that said, "France: A country where people's feet smell like bad cheese"?


It would be ironic if Beethoven said that!


----------



## Krummhorn

Colby for sandwiches (grilled ham and cheese), Mozzarella on salads and baked Parmesan chicken.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> It would be ironic if Beethoven said that!


It probably was not Jean-Baptiste Lully :lol:


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> It probably was not Jean-Baptiste Lully :lol:


Whenever I see a piece of cheese with a toothpick sticking in it at the supermarket sample plate, I think of Jean-Baptiste Lully.


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> Whenever I see a piece of cheese with a toothpick sticking in it at the supermarket sample plate, I think of Jean-Baptiste Lully.


:3 for me i think of Lizst... i have no idea why... he just looks like one of those who would take one and enjoy it to no bounds.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> :3 for me i think of Lizst... i have no idea why... he just looks like one of those who would take one and enjoy it to no bounds.


The stick or the cheese ?


----------



## Larkenfield

Kopachris said:


> Out of the choices above, which is your favorite? Mine is mozzarella--it's just so versatile!
> 
> (Made multiple-choice for marbled cheeses such as Colby-Jack.)


Where's Brie or Camembert?


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The stick or the cheese ?


well first he will take of the cheese with his lips, then give a delighted expression. almost similar to a giddy little school girl who is about to go on her first date with a highschool football dude, which then after enjjoying this, he will start chewing on the stick with a passionate expression where it is almost like the dad at a family gathering whom accidently drank some alcohol realizing he was supposed to drive the family home... since his wife is currently no where to be found (probably eating cheese on a stick... just a different kind of cheese) but at this moment his very essence is preoccupied by the ice cube that he nearly swallowed, he then takes a hit of a suspicious looking cigarette... and feels drastically happy.

Or something like that.


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> The stick or the cheese ?


That's a good question. I suppose the cheese more than the toothpick. Spoiled cheese that has turned green kind of reminds me of gangrene. If you dare, look at this picture of gangrene on Wikipedia.  It does look like spoiled cheese though, right? 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gangrene

As for toothpicks, them by themselves remind me more of Gergiev.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> That's a good question. I suppose the cheese more than the toothpick. Spoiled cheese that has turned green kind of reminds me of gangrene. If you dare, look at this picture of gangrene on Wikipedia.  It does look like spoiled cheese though, right?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gangrene
> 
> As for toothpicks, them by themselves remind me more of Gergiev.


Small Baton hey


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> That's a good question. I suppose the cheese more than the toothpick. Spoiled cheese that has turned green kind of reminds me of gangrene. If you dare, look at this picture of gangrene on Wikipedia.  It does look like spoiled cheese though, right?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gangrene
> 
> As for toothpicks, them by themselves remind me more of Gergiev.


not when i am eating... :O even though i know what it looks like... *cries... and memories of waffles being blue end up invading my mind now too... *cries deeper...


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> not when i am eating... :O even though i know what it looks like... *cries... and memories of waffles being blue end up invading my mind now too... *cries deeper...


You could go to the Waffle House and have your waffles turn red.



What, what? Too soon?


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> You could go to the Waffle House and have your waffles turn red.
> 
> 
> 
> What, what? Too soon?


i am fairly certain the Waffle House will not help these specific waffles... :O


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Capeditiea said:


> i am fairly certain the Waffle House will not help these specific waffles... :O


So no Maple Syrup?


----------



## Klassik

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Small Baton hey


Speaking of weird food imagery, for some reason the thought of Colonel Sanders conducting an orchestra with a drumstick has crossed my mind. I suppose it beats Charles Dutoit conducting an orchestra with a thigh or breast. :lol:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Klassik said:


> Speaking of weird food imagery, for some reason the thought of Colonel Sanders conducting an orchestra with a drumstick has crossed my mind. I suppose it beats Charles Dutoit conducting an orchestra with a thigh or breast. :lol:


Don't forget the whipped cream and a couple of Opera singers but just not in Sydney or London...............


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> Speaking of weird food imagery, for some reason the thought of Colonel Sanders conducting an orchestra with a drumstick has crossed my mind. I suppose it beats Charles Dutoit conducting an orchestra with a thigh or breast. :lol:


In this context... what about Ed Gein?


----------



## Score reader

I voted for cheddar but in reality I am a gouda fanatic!


----------



## hpowders

When I was a kid, I always liked Kraft's Velveeta. Didn't need refrigeration.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

hpowders said:


> When I was a kid, I always liked Kraft's Velveeta. Didn't need refrigeration.


Yeah, their cheese sticks were like that too


----------



## KenOC

hpowders said:


> When I was a kid, I always liked Kraft's Velveeta. Didn't need refrigeration.


Like Twinkies, they last forever. Inorganic foods have their advantages.

Thread duty: Cheddar most times, generally medium sharp. Great for reheated Mexican food leftovers, grilled cheese sandwiches, and a host of other purposes.


----------



## Capeditiea

KenOC said:


> Like Twinkies, they last forever. Inorganic foods have their advantages.
> 
> Thread duty: Cheddar most times, generally medium sharp. Great for reheated Mexican food leftovers, grilled cheese sandwiches, and a host of other purposes.


:O you change your photo like monthly. :O which confused me...


----------



## Marinera

Goat's cheese - strength varies


----------



## Klassik

Marinera said:


> Goat's cheese - strength varies


Oh, see, I misread that at first. I thought you said you liked Goatse!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Can't go wrong with a good tangy Lancashire.


----------



## Barbebleu

Or Red Leicester!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Barbebleu said:


> Or Red Leicester!


Yes, Red Leicester's a good one - firm texture and slightly nutty taste. Love it when it's at the sharp end of the scale.


----------



## CnC Bartok

.....ditto American beer. (In response to post No.15)

Shame Chaource didn't make the poll here.


----------



## Couchie

Sounds like some of you have been in the fancy part of the store and not the normal dairy section like us normal folk with our normal cheeses. Mod please delete and ban irrelevant fancy cheese posts.


----------



## millionrainbows

Cheddar. Cheddar.


----------



## Roger Knox

Couchie said:


> Sounds like some of you have been in the fancy part of the store and not the normal dairy section like us normal folk with our normal cheeses. Mod please delete and ban irrelevant fancy cheese posts.


Since when is Vancouver so normal? Not when I lived there . . .


----------



## hpowders

Roger Knox said:


> Since when is Vancouver so normal? Not when I lived there . . .


It's a beautiful city. Terrific Chinese food too and a park to die for!


----------



## Roger Knox

hpowders said:


> It's a beautiful city. Terrific Chinese food too and a park to die for!


Agreed! When I lived there in the late 1960's and 70's Vancouver also had something of a reputation for eccentricity, thinking outside the box. My friends and I liked absurd humour. I've never thought "normal" to be wholly good and "not normal" wholly bad.

Now I live in Toronto, it's just a Canadian thing to have a certain rivalry with Vancouver.


----------



## Couchie

Roger Knox said:


> Agreed! When I lived there in the late 1960's and 70's Vancouver also had something of a reputation for eccentricity, thinking outside the box. My friends and I liked absurd humour. I've never thought "normal" to be wholly good and "not normal" wholly bad.
> 
> Now I live in Toronto, it's just a Canadian thing to have a certain rivalry with Vancouver.


Vancouver:










Toronto:


----------



## Klassik

Couchie said:


> Toronto:


Hey, I see the hotel I stayed at in Toronto last year. Well, at least I see a little bit of it. Fortunately, it seems the opera house next to the hotel is now a river. I see Toronto is busy making serious upgrades then. Why isn't Vancouver making similar progress?


----------



## KenOC

When I lived in Seattle, Richmond (just south of Vancouver BC) had the best dim sum I've had on this continent. We'd sometimes drive all the way up there just for lunch!


----------



## Roger Knox

Couchie said:


> Vancouver:
> 
> Toronto:


OK I admit it, I'm _green _with envy of Vancouver!

Roger


----------



## Dr Johnson

Apologies if someone has already asked this, but does anyone have a favourite "abnormal" cheese?


----------



## Klassik

Dr Johnson said:


> Apologies if someone has already asked this, but does anyone have a favourite "abnormal" cheese?


What about one of Wisconsin's finest products, the Cheese Bra?

https://www.wisconsingoods.com/Cheese-Bra-P1113.aspx

And, of course, what would a cheese bra reference be without a model:


----------



## Capeditiea

Dr Johnson said:


> Apologies if someone has already asked this, but does anyone have a favourite "abnormal" cheese?


Human Cheese.  though i have yet to try it... it just seems captivating...


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> Human Cheese.  though i have yet to try it... it just seems captivating...


What, you've never picked your navel and eaten it?

Ok, I have not either. It doesn't sound all that captivating.


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> What, you've never picked your navel and eaten it?
> 
> Ok, I have not either. It doesn't sound all that captivating.


naw, it is another thing... let me find it...

here... https://www.treehugger.com/green-food/human-cheese-sweet-and-tangy.html


----------



## Klassik

Capeditiea said:


> naw, it is another thing... let me find it...
> 
> here... https://www.treehugger.com/green-food/human-cheese-sweet-and-tangy.html


A quote from that link,



> Equally important, in the new social enterprise, Human Cheese is manufactured by "excited employees that live fulfilling lives."


Who knew that being milked counted as living a fulfilling life! 

Anyway, it's too bad you weren't talking about navel cheese. I even came up with a nice song about it:

_♪♫♬In the navel
Yes, you can sail the seven cheeses
In the navel
Yes, you can put your mind at ease_

Ok, I'll stop now.


----------



## Capeditiea

Klassik said:


> A quote from that link,
> 
> Who knew that being milked counted as living a fulfilling life!
> 
> Anyway, it's too bad you weren't talking about navel cheese. I even came up with a nice song about it:
> 
> _♪♫♬In the navel
> Yes, you can sail the seven cheeses
> In the navel
> Yes, you can put your mind at ease_
> 
> Ok, I'll stop now.


beautiful song.


----------



## Roger Knox

Capeditiea said:


> beautiful song.


Classick song!

But no one's yet mentioned cheese curds - as is, or in cottage cheese, or especially in poutine. Can we ignore the challenge?


----------



## Klassik

Roger Knox said:


> But no one's yet mentioned cheese curds - as is, or in cottage cheese, or especially in poutine. Can we ignore the challenge?


I was in Quebec and Ontario last year, including Montreal and Quebec City, and I ignored the challenge of eating poutine. That said, I was impressed with the Canadian habit of eating french fries with just about every meal. :lol:

Also, what's Canadians deal with Kraft Mac and Cheese, or "Kraft Dinner" as they call it up there? It seems ubiquitous up there. I went to a pretty nice restaurant and they had Kraft Dinner on the menu.


----------



## elgar's ghost

After all is said and done, anyone who nominates mild cheddar should be thrashed to within an inch of death.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Yeah and who cut the cheese


----------



## Capeditiea

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Yeah and who cut the cheese


*looks slightyly embarassed, sorry, that was me...


----------



## KenOC

At the risk of offending, I'll point out that toe cheese is often good, or smegma will do in a pinch.


----------



## Klassik

KenOC said:


> At the risk of offending, I'll point out that toe cheese is often good, or smegma will do in a pinch.


Well, at least making smegma is a lot of fun. :devil:


----------



## LezLee

Double Gloucester is great for toppings such as fish pie.
Red Leicester for toasting.
The Scottish soft cheese Caboc, which is coated in oats. Just to nibble with crackers*
Extra mature Cheddar for everything else or just when you’re raiding the fridge.

*or whatever crackers are in America


----------



## Bellinilover

White cheddar cheese is my favorite.


----------



## ldiat

elgars ghost said:


> After all is said and done, anyone who nominates mild cheddar should be thrashed to within an inch of death.


now now, nothing wrong with mild cheddar for a sauce welsh rarebit. we can add a some hot sauce:devil:


----------



## starthrower

Extra sharp cheddar on some good crackers.


----------



## elgar's ghost

ldiat said:


> now now, nothing wrong with mild cheddar for a sauce welsh rarebit. we can add a some hot sauce:devil:


I thought a Welsh cheese such as Caerphilly would be more appropriate - perhaps it's not available over there.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Klassik said:


> What about one of Wisconsin's finest products, the Cheese Bra?
> 
> https://www.wisconsingoods.com/Cheese-Bra-P1113.aspx
> 
> And, of course, what would a cheese bra reference be without a model:


From what I've seen most football fans need them.


----------



## Cosmic Cowboy

Really wanted to vote. Couldn't. This is why -


----------



## Norman Gunston

I like spam spam spam & cheese where as spam cheese spam & spam is no good


----------



## hpowders

Klassik said:


> You're sharp. Extra sharp.


I love cheese so damn much, I intend to name my first daughter, Velveeta.

Now....to find a woman to make all this possible!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I picked cheddar as perhaps the one I go to most, but really it depends on the situation and what food you are putting it on.


----------



## KenOC

I've never been fond of Caesar salad, but had one yesterday that had the dressing mixed liberally with nicely ground parmesan cheese. OMG that was good!


----------



## Captainnumber36

M. Jack for me, I love the extra kick it packs.


----------

